# Flying after IVF



## JessNet21 (Sep 29, 2014)

I was just wondering if someone had any advice about flying in the very early stages of pregnancy after IVF? I know the risk of miscarriage is higher with IVF anyway and then prior to 12 weeks it's also high so is flying during this time not a good idea?

We are scheduled to start IVF in May but have a weekend away planned for June in on the Channel Islands so not too far!? 

Any advice would be really appreciated x


----------



## KALM (May 1, 2014)

Hi, my clinic told me that flying was fine in general (maybe not to someplace far away in case of any issues resulting from IVF that meant you needed to visit the clinic), and I took a short flight to and from Glasgow - Heathrow when I was about 6 weeks. I totally don't know if that had any bearing on my MMC, they told me it wouldn't have, but as and when I next get pregnant I do plan to avoid flying.. Just in case.


----------



## jjulie (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey there, just thought I would post as I live in Jersey and obviously have had to ask this question as IVF is not possible over here.  We had to travel to the UK to have treatment.  We flew home the day after transfer and were told it was absolutely fine.  The only thing to consider as KALM said is distance so you can get to your clinic if you need to which isn't a problem with the Channel Islands as its so close and the embryologists said just make sure you allow plenty of time so you don't find yourself having to run through the airport to make your flight and get all stressy.
I hope that helps xx


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

I flew to New York 6 days after my egg collection. Although I had a freeze all cycle due to high progesterone levels, this obviously was not planned and clinic had been happy all the way through that I was travelling so close to what would have been embryo transfer. They said as long as I walked up and down the plane often during my flight and drank plenty of water they had no concerns (this was advice they gave me prior to my cycle being cancelled). As they pointed out they have patients from all over the world travel for treatment and they said it would probably do me good to help take my mind off 2ww. However I don't think I would plan to travel that far post IVF (holiday had been booked way in advance of IVF) but would definitely do a short flight somewhere! Enjoy the weekend away!xx


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

I live in the Middle East and flew back to the UK for my treatment. I flew back to the Middle East the day after my embryo transfer with no problems. I got up as much as possible, drank plenty of water and was on clexane (not specifically for the flying, would have been on it anyway). My clinic had no concerns about flying and it had no impact on my result.


----------



## JessNet21 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you so much ladies for your advice! I will also see what my clinic says and if I don't want to risk the flying - there's always the ferry! 

Jjulie - we're actually going to Jersey for our weekend in June! 

X


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

I am having treatment in Spain and they have said we can fly same day as EC and ET.


----------

